# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  China: El canal de trasvase fluvial Sur/Norte ya llava agua a la sedienta Pekin

## Jonasino

> EL GRAN PROYECTO DE TRASVASE FLUVIAL SUR NORTE DE CHINA consta de tres canales que llevan aguas del Río Yangtze al Río Amarillo.
> El Proyecto de la Ruta del Este (ERP), que ahora ya conduce líquido elemento, en realidad consiste en una actualización, en un redimensionamiento del llamado GRAN CANAL, el Gran Canal Beijing-Hangzhou, el río artificial más largo del mundo, construido en el siglo XIII como gran vía acuática para el transporte de grano entre el sur y el norte en la antigua China Imperial.
> El repotenciado Gran Canal, ahora inagurado con bombos y platillos, será utilizado para desviar al norte de China una fracción del flujo total del río Yangtze. De acuerdo con los hidrólogos chinos, todo el flujo del Yangtze en el punto de su descarga en el Mar Oriental de China es, en promedio, 956 km3 por año; el flujo anual no baja de unos 600 km3 por año, incluso en los años más secos. Según lo proyectado, a medida que el proyecto avanza, la cantidad de agua que se desvía hacia el norte aumentará de 8,9 km3 / año a 10,6 km3 / año a 14,8 km3 /año.
> 
> El agua del río Yangtze se introduce en el canal en Jiangdu, donde una estación de bombeo gigante de 400 m³ / s (12.6 mil millones de m3 / año opera continuamente desde que fue construida en la década de 1980) . El agua es bombeada por las estaciones a lo largo del Gran Canal y a través de un túnel bajo el río Amarillo y por un acueducto a embalses cerca de Tianjin. La construcción de la ruta oriental comenzó oficialmente 27 de diciembre 2002, y el agua se esperaba que lleguara a Tianjin para el año 2012. Sin embargo, la contaminación del agua ha afectado a la viabilidad de la ruta, además ha habido retrasos en la construcción. Se esperaba que la ruta condujera inicialmente agua a las provincias de Shandong, Jiangsu y Anhui, con operaciones de prueba para mediados de 2013. Pero una y otra vez se han producido retrasos. Se espera que Tianjin, situada en el norte de China, a orillas del río Hai, en su desembocadura en el mar de Bohai, una de las ciudades más pobladas de China, con más de 4 millones de habitantes, reciba 1000 millones de m3 / año. [10] Inicialmente no se espera que la ruta del Este abasteciera Pekín, que recibiría agua por la ruta central del GRAN PROYECTO DE TRASVASE FLUVIAL SUR NORTE.
> 
> Inicialmente, la canalización completa tendría poco más de 1152 kilometros de largo, equipada con 23 estaciones de bombeo con una potencia de 454 megavatios.
> Un elemento importante de la Ruta del Este es un túnel que cruza por debajo del río Amarillo, en la frontera de Dongping y Dong'e condados de la provincia de Shandong. El túnel constará de dos túneles horizontales 9,3 m de diámetro, colocados a 70 m bajo el cauce del río Amarillo.
> Debido a la topografía de la llanura del Yangtze y la llanura del norte de China, se necesita estaciones de bombeo para elevar el agua del Yangtze al río Amarillo; más al norte, el agua fluye cuesta abajo por un acueducto.
> ...



Fuente:http://cinabrio.over-blog.es/2014/12...nta-pekin.html

Aviso a navegantes: Colgar esta noticia no significa estar de acuerdo con la explotación actual del TTS

----------

JMTrigos (12-ene-2015),NoRegistrado (12-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Un trasvase de 45.000 millones de metros cúbicos para abastecer a Pekín




> Las carreteras de acceso a Danjiangkou están plagadas de enormes carteles que lanzan loas a la descomunal empresa. Aparecen colgados de los puentes. Instalados en los arcenes. «El proyecto del Canal beneficia a toda la población china», se lee en uno. «Hay que aprovisionar a Pekín con agua de buena calidad», reza otro.
> 
> «¡Protege el agua de buena calidad y el cielo azul!», añade uno más en tono poético. Un estilo exultante que contrasta con el aspecto mortecino que presenta el puerto pesquero del embalse.
> 
> Allí, la «señora Liu», así se identificó, se afanaba en limpiar las redes que acaba de recoger. A su lado reposaba la pequeña pila de diminutos pescados que había recolectado durante la jornada.
> 
> «Antes solíamos pescar 50 kilos al día. Ahora ya ve, ni 5. Si agarrábamos peces pequeñitos como estos los engordábamos en jaulas (sumergidas), pero las prohibieron en abril del año pasado. Decían que podíamos contaminar el agua», asegura.
> Publicidad
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/ciencia/2015/0...b158b458f.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me juego una mano a que dentro de pocos años se comenzará a hablar del dislate y la barbaridad que supone éste canal. Como la de la mayoría de ríos desviados como si fueran un tubo con un grifo. Al tiempo


Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Qué cosas tienen los chinos, trasvasar agua donde no hay...

----------


## Jonasino

> Me juego una mano........


Confio en que no te la tengas que cortar, aunque si llegara el caso que por lo menos quede así, jeje
Con afecto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Qué cosas tienen los chinos, trasvasar agua donde no hay...


Qué curioso, para una cosa son buenos los chinos y para otra no.
En lo que se parecen a vosotros es en el atropello a sus compatriotas y en pasarse las normas ambientales por donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Confio en que no te la tengas que cortar, aunque si llegara el caso que por lo menos quede así, jeje
> Con afecto.


Hombre, espero no tener que córtame  la mano, pero porque ya verás como al final es otro desastre como el Mar de Aral o el Tajo-Segura.
Ya soy mayor para acostumbrarme a un garfio, iba a tener problemas cuando me picara un ojo...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (12-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> al final es otro desastre como el Mar de Aral
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


 Pena de mar. Al final ¿plantaran limones salados?

----------


## pablovelasco

*Aviso a navegantes: Colgar esta noticia no significa estar de acuerdo con la explotación actual del TTS*

jajaja ninguna confusión, por aquí el único que está deacuerdo soy yo, y no he iniciado el tema.

----------


## Jonasino

> *Aviso a navegantes: Colgar esta noticia no significa estar de acuerdo con la explotación actual del TTS*
> 
> jajaja ninguna confusión, por aquí el único que está deacuerdo soy yo, y no he iniciado el tema.


Ja,ja,ja.... ¿que?
A ver si nos entendemos. Una cosa es creer que en principio ciertos trasvases son necesarios y otra estar de acuerdo con la forma de explotación actual del TTS.
Y de ja,ja,ja poco

----------

